# CRGW - Egg Sharing IVF - Treatment Planning Appointment



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I am due back at the CRGW in the next week for a treatment planning appointment (I am sharing my eggs).  I am wondering what I should expect at the appointment - any advice? 

How long after treatment planning did you start IVF? 
Thanks in advance. 

L x


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Hiya, I can't answer your query - but would appreciate hearing of your experiences there - if my next cycle fails I will be thinking of looking into treatment there. Good luck x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi i have egg shared twice at CRGW and they are a great clinic 

At the treatment planning appointment we filled in loads of forms and were given the injections and suprecur ready to start, they told me on that day i hadnt yet been matched and they would call me when i had, think it took 3 weeks and then they called with dates. But now they may start you on your next cycle as they do sometimes freeze the shared eggs

Good luck with your appointment xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

rocky1 - looking at your sig - is it right then that you can do egg sharing at CRGW if you are having ICSI?


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi yes thats right, there is £700 charge for icsi to be paid at baseline scan xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah, that's good to know - I was hoping that if it goes that way we could look at egg sharing, but we need ICSI and I was worried that wasn't an option! Thanks


----------



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks all - I'm sorry it has taken so long to come back to you.  We've had out treatment planning appt - it went brilliantly (they are so reassuring at CRGW).  We are starting DR end of April (please be on time AF!!) and EC provisionally booked for end of May.  We are also having ICSI. Its all a huge relief to have a plan.  LB xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats good to hear i wish you the best of luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad you're happy with how it's going!! Good luck   x x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wish I rang crgw when I was first reading about them a few weeks ago just booked our planning appointment and what a breath of fresh air that conversation was I rang ivf Wales to chase our appointment and then rang crgw and I can't tell you the difference from the two phone calls. The receptionist was really nice and helpful and reassuring. I feel so much better today! Nhs said no idea of when next appointment will be, no idea what it will be for etc etc. we've had enough! 
Bit confused about testing for Amh levels, wouldn't they already have done that at ivf Wales? Wonder why I've never been told what they are then....maybe they want the 50 quid off me for a copy of my notes! Excited for first appointment ( was taken back when they apologised about me having to wait till early June......been waiting since jan 2012 with nhs without an explanation)


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mrst83 I hear you!! I had the same trouble although im finally starting with ivf wales now after a 3 year wait  

As for AMH ivf wales never told me either so when I paid the £50 I was surprised to see it, but crgw told me when they done my bloods they don't seem to keep you informed, but im hoping my experience will be different during treatment, as now im so used to the amazing team at crgw, all the best of luck to you xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks rocky1 feedback on here is the actual medical team are amazing and just the organisation and wait is the nightmare at ivf Wales. Fingers crossed eh? I can't wait to go to our appointment now


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Lottie, just saying hi, its babynowplease! x


----------



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey babynowplease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I rarely log on here - hope you're ok. xx

Hope everyone else doing ok - I'm back at CRGW on Tuesday for Baseline (today is Day 14 of DR! - flown by) xx


----------

